# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Μωρά παπαγάλοι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι ή από τους γονείς τους;

## NIcholas Ringnecks

Βλέπω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό, όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος ζητά πουλιά ταισμένα στο χέρι, νομίζοντας έτσι ότι θα βρούν το τέλειο κατοικίδιο, το πουλί που με το που θα έρθει στο σπίτι και τους αντικρίσει, θα τους ερωτευτεί και θα γίνει ένας απροβλημάτιστος πιστός φίλος, χωρίς απαιτήσεις και δικαιώματα και με μιά συμπεριφορά λίγο από όλα, από ότι ονειρευόμαστε, την πίστη ενός σκύλου, την καθαριότητα μίας γάτας, την ηρεμία ενός ψαριού, μιλάει κιόλας, είναι και όμορφα, τέλεια....
Δυστυχώς όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι αρκετά διαφορετική.
Πρώτα από όλα η όλη ιστορία, των μωρών ταισμένων στο χέρι προωθείται από εκτροφείς γιατί τους συμφέρει, δηλαδή 
ένα ζευγάρι ringneck στην καλύτερη περίπτωση  μπορεί να γεννήσει μία γέννα το χρόνο, μέχρι 4 μικρά, τα οποία χρειάζονται φροντίδα από τον εκτροφέα, πχ καθημερινή παρακολούθηση, αλλαγή στρωμνής της φωλιάς κά,  ο εκτροφέας θα πουλήση τα μικρά όταν αυτά απογαλακτισθούν πλήρως στους 3 μήνες περίπου σε μία χαμηλή τιμή, όπως 100 ευρώ, τουτέστιν θα βγάλει 400 ευρώ το χρόνο.
Στην περίπτωση που τα πάρει ο εκτροφέας να τα ταίσει αυτός, το ζευγάρι ξαναγεννά και θα κάνει ας υποθέσουμε άλλα 4 μικρά, δηλαδή σύνολο 8 μικρά το έτος τα οποία θα πουλήσει σε υψηλότερη τιμή, πχ 200 ευρώ, οπότε θα βγάλει 1600 ευρώ , 4 φορές παραπάνω από τον άλλο στην πρώτη περίπτωση που άφησε τα μικρά να τα ταίσουν οι γονείς τους. Η όλη διαδικασία δε είναι πολύ γρήγορη και εύκολη για έναν έμπειρο, σε 1 ώρα μπορεί να ταίσει και 20 μωρά.
Οι παπαγάλοι που έχουν ταιστεί από ανθρώπους και δεν έχουν διδαχθεί από τους γονείς τους έχουν πολλές ιδιαιτερότητες, πρώτα από όλα δένονται πολύ με τον άνθρωπο (όχι απαραίτητα με όλους αλλά από αυτόν που τα φρόντισε), σε παθολογικό βαθμό, που να μην μπορούν να ζήσουν χωρίς αυτόν. Οι παπαγάλοι ζούν πολλά χρόνια, τα ringneck 25, όπως είναι φυσικό, όταν περάσει ή όρεξη του ιδιοκτήτη και τα βαρεθεί (στις ΗΠΑ έχει μετρηθεί ότι το 80% και παραπάνω τ ων ιδιοκτητών βαριούνται τα πουλία μέσα στα 3-4 χρόνια κατοχής τους), ή αλλάξει ο τρόπος ζωής τους από εξωγενείς παράγοντες, πχ πανεπιστήμιο, στρατός, οικογένεια, δουλειά, τα πουλιά είτε χαρίζονται σε άλλους, ή αφήνονται ελεύθερα ή στην καλύτερη τα κρατούν και απλώς τα παραμελούν.
Το πουλί όμως που έχει ταισθεί απο τον άνθρωπο έχει καθημερινή εξάρτηση από αυτόν και όταν δεν μπορεί να τον έχει πολύ μαζύ του εμφανίζει πολλλά και σοβαρά ψυχοσωματικά προβλήματα, όπως μάδημα φτερών ή και αυτοτραυματισμοί, ενίοτε και θανατηφόροι, σεξουαλικές διαταραχές όπως αυνανισμός με τους ανθρώπους.
Επιπλέον τα πουλιά αυτά εμφανίζουν, συνήθως μετά τα 4 έτη, πολλά ακόμα προβλήματα, όπως φοβίες, νιώθουν πολύ άβολα και δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν με άλλα πουλιά του είδους τους, φωνάζουν πολύ, καταστρέφουν πράγματα, δαγκώνουν, δεν ζευγαρώνουν,  δεν χρησιμοποιούν τη φωλιά τους και σίγουρα ζούν δυστυχισμένα.
Στο βιβλίο MANUAL OF PARROT BEHAVIOUR - ANDREW U. LUESCHER - 2006,  ένα βιβλίο must για τους behaviourists και κτηνιάτρους, αναφέρονται οι επιπτώσεις του ταίσματος των μωρών με το χέρι στο κεφάλαιο Hand rearing - behavioral impacts and implications for captive parrot welfare της  Rebecca Fox.
Επίσεις ο GREG GLENDELL, διάσημος Άγγλος behaviorist , αναφέρει επί λέξη στο βιβλίο του: BREAKING BAD HABBITS IN PARROTS - 2007 :
<<   ΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ _- Οι παπαγάλοι που έχουν μεγαλώσει με αυτό τον τεχνητό τρόπο στερούνται  τις φυσιολογικές ενασχολήσεις των γονιών τους και μπορούν να εμφανίσουν σοβαρά προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς, όταν αυτά γίνουν 2-4 ετών. Αυτά τα προβλήματα τυπικά περιλαμβάνουν εξάρτηση σε έναν άνθρωπο, εχθρικότητα και  επιθετικότητα στους άλλους ανθρώπους εξαιτείας της ζήλιας που νιώθουν._ 
_Αν έχεται σκοπό να πάρετε ένα νεαρό πουλί, το καλύτερο που έχεται να κάνετε είναι να πάρετε ένα που να έχει ταιστεί από τους γονείς του ή έστω με μικτό σύστημα ανθρώπου / γονιών. Τα πουλιά που έχουν μεγαλώσει με τους γονείς τους δεν είναι πιθανόν να εμφανίσουν τέτοιες εμμονές συμπεριφοράς, όπως κραυγές, και όταν θα μεγαλώσουν  θα συμπεριφέρονται σαν ¨κανονικά πουλιά¨ με αυτοεκτίμση και ανεξαρτησία_  κάτι που λείπει από τα πουλιά που είναι ταισμένα στα χέρι. *Στα πουλιά που είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι  επιρρεάζεται  ο χαρακτήρας τους για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής τους. Τα ταισμένα στο χέρι πουλιά, αν και είναι προσφιλή και διαδεδομένα, δύσκολα θα ζήσουν όταν μεγαλώσουν>>*
Ένα πουλί που έχει μεγαλώσει με τους γονείς του και αποκτηθεί σε μικρή ηλικία 3-4 μηνών και δεν έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί και πανικοβληθεί, εξημερώνεται εύκολα, μπορεί να μιλήσει και να γίνει ένα τέλειο κατοικίδιο και σύντροφος ζωής που ανά πάσα στιγμή θα μπορούσε να ζήσει φυσιολογική ζωή με κάποιο άλλο πουλί. 
Αν κάποιος είναι τόσο υπέυθυνος, σίγουρος για τα υπόλοιπα 25 χρόνια της ζωής του και μπορεί να αφιερώνει τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα καθημερινά, ας αποκτίσει πουλί ταισμένο στο χέρι, αλλιώς ας το αποφύγει.
Οι Παπαγάλοι είναι πολύ νοήμονα και συναισθηματικά πουλιά και είναι κρίμα να τα καταδικάσουμε στη δυστυχία, μόνο και μόνο για τον εγωισμό και την ευκολία μας.
Εξάλλου  και η διαδικασία της εκπαίδευσης είναι πολύ ενφιαφέρουσα και ευχάριστη και όταν κερδηθεί   ή εξημέρωσή του η ικανοποίηση είναι τεράστια.
Είναι σαν να κατακτήσεις ( μετά από λογικές προσπάθειες) τον σύντροφό σου ή να τον πάρεις από ένα μαγαζί έτοιμο ερωτευμένο και τρελαμένο μαζί σου, ποιό θα προτιμούσατε;
Διαβάστε και μάθετε όσα μπορείτε περισσότερο για το είδος παπαγάλου που θέλεται να πάρετε, δείτε αν σας ταιριάζει, αν είναι αυτό που θέλεται, αν μπορείται να είστε τυπικός στις υποχρεώσεις σας, πάρτε τον, εκπαιδεύστε τον σωστά και χαρείται έναν υπέροχο σύντροφο γεμάτον εκπλήξεις και χαρές για μία ζωή.

----------


## lagreco69

Νικολα καλως ηρθες!!! εδω ειναι ο Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις το forum καλυτερα. επισης εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις τους φτερωτους σου φιλους Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας, εαν εχεις κατα καιρους υιοθετησει καποιους. καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## jk21

μου αρεσει ,πολυ μου αρεσει αυτο που διαβασα ! ετσι χυμα και τσουβαλατα ! αν προσθετες οτι μωρα ταισμενα μονο απο τους ανθρωπους με κρεμα ,δεν παιρνουν τα αντισωματα που κανονικα θα περνανε μεσα απο το σαλιο των γονιων ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για το ανοσοποιητικο τους και το οτι πουλια ταισμενα στο στομα ,αν αυτο δεν γινεται με τελειο τροπο οσο αφορα τις θερμοκρασιες το προβλημα sour crop και οι μυκητες ειναι αναποφευκτη συνεπεια ,τοτε θα ηταν ιδανικο σαν αρθρο ! βεβαια σε αυτα που ειπες εγω θα γινω λιγο ακομα αιχμηροτερος .υπαρχουν και αυτοι που θελουν τετοια πουλακια να παιρνουν ,γιατι εχουν για ψυχολογικους λογους την αναγκη καποιου να εξαρτιεται πληρως απο αυτους !

----------


## geog87

καλωσορισες στην παρεα μας Νικολα! πολυ ενδιαφερον το αρθρο σου!μας εβαλες σε ευχαριστες σκεψεις και προβληματισμους!!! ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## daras

ας μη ξεχναμε πως οι παπαγαλοι ειναι απο τα πουλια εκεινα που στηριζονται σε μεγαλο βαθμο στη διδασκαλια-μαθηση περα απο το ενστικτο...οποτε οταν τους το στερουμε αυτο ειναι λογικο να προκυπτουν προβληματα πασης φυσεως.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικολα αν αυτό είναι το πρώτο ποσταρισμά σου, περιμένω με ανυπομονησία το δεύτερο :Happy0159: 
Καλως ηρθες!!

----------


## olga

Καλώς ήρθες Νικολα, πολύ σωστό το άρθρο σου!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Νικολα αν αυτό είναι το πρώτο ποσταρισμά σου, περιμένω με ανυπομονησία το δεύτερο


Πραγματικά.... 
Καλώς ήρθες Νίκο!

Το άρθρο σου με εκφράζει 100%...!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες Νικόλα, πολύ διαφωτιστικό το άρθρο που ανέβασες.. Πράγματι δεν φτάνει που συνηθίσανε την αιχμαλωσία, να μην τους στερούμε και την ανατροφή στα πρώτα στάδια της ζωής τους με την επέμβαση μας.. Καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ, και περιμένουμε και άλλα τέτοια άρθρα διαφωτίσεως..

----------


## COMASCO

καλως ηρθες νικολα!!το αρθρο εχει απολυτο δικιο!με νοημα!το θεμα ομως ειναι...οτι δεν το παιρνουν ολοι-ολες στα υπ' όψιν!!

----------


## Τουλα

Kαλως ήρθες και από μένα. αν και εχω πουλάκι μεγαλωμένο στα χέρια και του εχω τρελή αδυναμία, συμφωνω μαζί σου ότι όταν επεμβαίνουμε στην φύση αυτό γυρνάει μπούμερανγκ.

----------


## Leonidas

_εγω θα ηθελα να κανω λιγο τον κακο της υποθεσης αν μου επιτρπεται..>_ 

_Με παραξενευει / προβληματιζει πως το πρωτο ποστ σου Νικολα στην ομαδα αυτη , ειναι το παρακατω αρθρο, Δηλαδη συκωθηκες σημερα το πρωι και ειπες θα μπω εδω θα γραψω αυτα και εχω και 23 ringneck, μπορω να μιλησω.._




> Βλέπω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό, όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος ζητά πουλιά ταισμένα στο χέρι, νομίζοντας έτσι ότι θα βρούν το τέλειο κατοικίδιο, το πουλί που με το που θα έρθει στο σπίτι και τους αντικρίσει, θα τους ερωτευτεί και θα γίνει ένας απροβλημάτιστος πιστός φίλος, χωρίς απαιτήσεις και δικαιώματα και με μιά συμπεριφορά λίγο από όλα, από ότι ονειρευόμαστε, την πίστη ενός σκύλου, την καθαριότητα μίας γάτας, την ηρεμία ενός ψαριού, μιλάει κιόλας, είναι και όμορφα, τέλεια....
> Δυστυχώς όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι αρκετά διαφορετική.
> 
> _Δεν υπαρχει τελευταιος καιρος ειναι χρονια αυτη η κολωνια που κραταει...οτι ισχυει για τους παπαγαλους/πτηνα ισχυει για ολα τα κατοικιδια!_
> 
> Πρώτα από όλα η όλη ιστορία, των μωρών ταισμένων στο χέρι προωθείται από εκτροφείς γιατί τους συμφέρει, δηλαδή 
> ένα ζευγάρι ringneck στην καλύτερη περίπτωση  μπορεί να γεννήσει μία γέννα το χρόνο, μέχρι 4 μικρά, τα οποία χρειάζονται φροντίδα από τον εκτροφέα, πχ καθημερινή παρακολούθηση, αλλαγή στρωμνής της φωλιάς κά,  ο εκτροφέας θα πουλήση τα μικρά όταν αυτά απογαλακτισθούν πλήρως στους 3 μήνες περίπου σε μία χαμηλή τιμή, όπως 100 ευρώ, τουτέστιν θα βγάλει 400 ευρώ το χρόνο.
> 
> _αυτη η τιμη ειναι η ελαχιστη και πιο σπανια ( εξαρταται απο χρωμα ), Αν δωθουν πληρως απογαλακτισμενα τοτε η δυνατοτητα να δεθουν με τον αγοραστη μειωνεται καθως το μικρο μπαινει σε σταδιο νεο για την ζωη του οπου αλλαζει χερια , δημιουργειτε στρες και εκει μπορουν να εμφανιστουν ολα τα παρακατω προβληματα, ενας ιδωκτητης πρεπει να μαθει να ταιζει ενα μικρο ( 2 πρωτους μηνες οι γονεις) ωστε να περνει την μυρωδια του την εικονα του την φωνη του.._
> ...


_Αυτα απο μενα μπορει να φενομαι ο περιεργος της υποθεσης αλλα ετσι τα βλεπω τα πραγματα..>_

----------


## Lucky Witch

Συμφωνώ.

----------


## jk21

εγω παλι θα πω ,δεν με ενδιαφερει αν το ενα ή το αλλο συστημα βολευει για να εκπαιδευσουμε ,εξοικειωσουμε ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο ενα παπαγαλο .εμενα αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οτι εκτροφη ειναι εκτροφη και οχι κλοπη ! οποιος παιρνει ενα παιδι ειτε ειναι διποδο τριποδο τετραποδο αλιεν ή οτι αλλο υπαρχει στον κοσμο σε παιδι ,απο τον γονιο του πριν εκεινο ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,πριν οι γονεις του νοιωσουν οτι εκπληρωσαν πληρως το ενστικτο που τους εδωσε η Φυση για καποιους ,ο Δημιουργος κατ εμε ,ειναι απλα συνειδητος ή ασυνειδητος κλεφτης ή κλεφταποδοχος ! αν βαλω και την παραμετρο να εχει ταιστει απο πολυ μικρο χωρις την συμμετοχη των γονιων ,αυτος που το κανει θετει σε κινδυνο τη ζωη των μικρων στερωντας τους τα αντισωματα που η θεια προνοια ή οι νομοι της εξελιξης (το ιδιο πραγμα λεω .. ) εχουν χορηγησει στους γονεις και οχι σε μας ,να παρεχουν στα μικρα τους .Οταν λοιπον ερθει η ωρα της ανεξαρτησιας ,ο οποιος τολμων ας παρει ενα τετοιο πουλακι  και ας προσπαθησει με θεμιτα μεσα ,με επιτυχια ή αποτυχια να το εκπαιδευσει .ειτε στην μια περιπτωση ειτε στην αλλη ,ετσι κι αλλιως αυτο θα νοιωσει ευτυχισμενο οταν οι ορμονες του θα το φερουν κοντα στο συντροφο που θα το προσφερουμε .αν δεν το κανουμε και παλι παρεμβαινουμε στη φυση ,εκτος αν την βρισκουμε να βλεπουμε το πουλι να εκτονωνεται σε αντικειμενα και στον εαυτο μας !

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

γειά σας παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, χαίρομαι που είμαι μαζύ σας.

ξεκίνησα μάλλον λίγο ανορθόδοξα, πόσταρα πριν συστηθώ, θα το κάνω αμέσως τώρα

Jk συμφωνώ απόλυτα , 
και ακόμα είναι και οι πνιγμοί από το κακό τάισμα
φίλος  κτηνίατρος μου είπε ότι έκανε νεκροτομή σε αμαζονίου και του έβγαλε 15 ml κρέμα από τους πνεύμονες....
εγώ όσες φορές έχω ταίσει μικρά, έχω χρησιμοποιείσει  της Kaytee  η οποία έχει και μικροοργανισμούς, με άριστα αποτελέσματα, σίγουρα όμως η μάνα ξέρει καλύτερα.....

Τούλα, δεν διαφωνούμε σε κάτι, έχω και εγώ 4 ταισμένα στο χέρι, 
τα 3 προσπαθώ να τα ΄΄αγρίεψω΄΄, τον άλλον όμως που τον έχω από την πρώτη ημέρα της ζωής του, στην κυριολεξία τον έβγαλα από το αυγό του, τον λατρεύω, είναι σαν παιδί μου, είναι 5 ετών και δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν θέλει όμως άλλα πουλιά.
είπα απλώς 


> Αν κάποιος είναι τόσο υπέυθυνος, σίγουρος για τα υπόλοιπα 25 χρόνια της ζωής του και μπορεί να αφιερώνει τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα καθημερινά, ας αποκτίσει πουλί ταισμένο στο χέρι, αλλιώς ας το αποφύγει.


εσεις μοιάζεται μια ωραία οικογένεια

μου κάνει εντύπωση η αγενής σου επίθεση λεωνίδα, αλλά άμα τη βρίσκεις έτσι....
σου διαφεύγει όμως κάτι που δεν είναι εξαίρεση αλλά ο κανόνας
τα ringneck γεννούν μία φορά το χρόνο, αλλά άμα  όλα τα αυγά βγουν άγονα, ή  όλα τα πουλιά πεθάνουν ή τους πάρεις όλα τα μικρά το πρώτο δεκαήμερο μετά τη γέννα, ξαναγεννούν στο καπάκι!
Μην στεναχωριέσαι, και ο Ναπολέων έκανε λάθη

----------


## Leonidas

> εγω παλι θα πω ,δεν με ενδιαφερει αν το ενα ή το αλλο συστημα βολευει για να εκπαιδευσουμε ,εξοικειωσουμε ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο ενα παπαγαλο .εμενα αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οτι εκτροφη ειναι εκτροφη και οχι κλοπη ! 
> 
> _Jk ασχολησε με καναρινια..εγω με παγαλους..καποιος αλλος με παραδεισια...ειναι κλοπη..?...για μενα ναι...γιατι αυτα τα πλασματα επρεπε να ζουν στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον..αλλα καλος ή κακος αλλαξαν τα δεδομενα και εμεις εχουμε την ταση να τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα..._
> 
> οποιος παιρνει ενα παιδι ειτε ειναι διποδο τριποδο τετραποδο αλιεν ή οτι αλλο υπαρχει στον κοσμο σε παιδι ,απο τον γονιο του πριν εκεινο ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,πριν οι γονεις του νοιωσουν οτι εκπληρωσαν πληρως το ενστικτο που τους εδωσε η Φυση για καποιους ,ο Δημιουργος κατ εμε ,ειναι απλα συνειδητος ή ασυνειδητος κλεφτης ή κλεφταποδοχος ! αν βαλω και την παραμετρο να εχει ταιστει απο πολυ μικρο χωρις την συμμετοχη των γονιων ,αυτος που το κανει θετει σε κινδυνο τη ζωη των μικρων στερωντας τους τα αντισωματα που η θεια προνοια ή οι νομοι της εξελιξης (το ιδιο πραγμα λεω .. ) εχουν χορηγησει στους γονεις και οχι σε μας ,να παρεχουν στα μικρα τους .
> 
> _Καταρχας να πω πως συμφωνω με το ταισμα των νεοσων απο τους γονεις..και να υπαρχει παραλληλο ταισμα απο ανθρωπινα χερια!
> 
> Jk ενα  ζευγαρι απο τα καναρινια σου, εχει κανει αυγα και εχουν σκασει μπομπιρες...το ζευγαρι ομως δεν νοιωθει πως θελει να εκπληρωσει πληρως το ενστικτο του και αποχωρει απο την ολη διαδικασια...με κινδυνο να πεθανουν τα μικρα...
> ...




αυτα... :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

> γειά σας παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, χαίρομαι που είμαι μαζύ σας.
> 
> ξεκίνησα μάλλον λίγο ανορθόδοξα, πόσταρα πριν συστηθώ, θα το κάνω αμέσως τώρα
> 
> Jk συμφωνώ απόλυτα , 
> και ακόμα είναι και οι πνιγμοί από το κακό τάισμα
> φίλος  κτηνίατρος μου είπε ότι έκανε νεκροτομή σε αμαζονίου και του έβγαλε 15 ml κρέμα από τους πνεύμονες....
> εγώ όσες φορές έχω ταίσει μικρά, έχω χρησιμοποιείσει  της Kaytee  η οποία έχει και μικροοργανισμούς, με άριστα αποτελέσματα, σίγουρα όμως η μάνα ξέρει καλύτερα.....
> 
> ...



αυτα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οποιος κλεβει πουλια απο τη φυση ηταν και  ειναι κλεφτης ειτε αυτο εγινε καποτε ειτε γινεται τωρα .οποιος μεγαλωνει πουλια γεννημενα σε κλουβι εχει την επιλογη ειτε να τα αφησει να πεθανουν χωρις να αναπαραχθουν και να εξαλειφθει ενα ειδος που καποτε ηταν στη φυση αλλα οχι πια ,ειτε να παλεψει για την βελτιωση της ζωης του στην αιχμαλωσια .ας με συγχωρεσει ο Θεος αν δεν κρινει σαν μεγαλη αμαρτια το να προσπαθω για το δευτερο ,εχοντας ελευθερες ψυχες φτιαγμενες απο κεινον κλεισμενες σε φυλακη ! 

νεοσσος που εχει εγκαταληφθει απο τους γονεις ή οι γονεις του εχουν πεθανει ,δεν ειναι νεοσσος που εχει κλαπει απο γονεις ! σαφως και θα προσπαθησω να τον κρατησω στη ζωη ,οσο και αν ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο που κανω ,αν δεν υπαρχει εναλλακτικος τροπος πιο φυσικος για να σωθει 

δεν θα γινομουν λοιπον κλεφτης αλλα διασωστης σε μια ζωη που χωρις την παρεμβαση μου θα ειχε τραγικο τελος .θα φροντιζα ομως να εξοικιωσω σιγα σιγα το νεοσσο και στους ομοιους του οργανισμους .οχι σε εμενα ή οχι μονο σε εμενα !

τα μικρα που απογαλακτιζονται απο τους γονεις και στη φυση και στην αιχμαλωσια ,συντομα τους αποχωριζονται και ζουν ειτε ηθελημενα εκει εξω ειτε γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως το πραττουμε στην πορεια και εμεις ,ξεχωρα απο εκεινους ή απο τον γονιο του αντιθετου φυλλου (στις κλουβες πτησης ακολουθουν τα θηλυκα τη μαμα και στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις μεχρι πριν τα ενστικτα της ανοιξης ξυπνησουν και τα αρσενικα τον μπαμπα ) .αρα δεν κλεβουμε κανενα νεοσσο απο κανενα γονιο .οι ιδιοι οι γονεις τους σπρωχνουν προς την ανεξαρτησια .ειμαι απο τους πιο φανατικους υποστηριχτες οτι αυτο δεν πρεπει να γινεται νωρις απο εμας και αποτομα .ειναι απο τις βασικοτερες αιτιες στρεσσαρισματος των μικρων με οτι συνεπειες εχει αυτο στην υγεια τους 

δεν εχω παρασχει ουτε ενα πουλι μου στην αγορα και οποιον μου ζητα να του πουλησω τον απειλω οτι αν το ξανακανει θα παρει ...  δεν δεχομαι  ως ηθικη την πωληση των πτηνων παρα μονο αν το ανταλλαγμα ειναι ειδος που θα γυρισει πισω στα αλλα εκτρεφομενα για την καλυτερη διαβιωση τους .οχι στην τσεπη των ανθρωπων που τα διαθετουν.αν η πωληση γινεται με τους νομους του κρατους (εφοριες κλπ ) την αποδεχομαι νομικα οπως και αλλους ανηθικους νομους που διαφωνω αλλα τηρω 

θεωρω μεγα στοιχημα να φερουμε κοντα και να εξημερωσουμε ενα πουλι που παραλληλα δεν θα του στερουμε τα φυσιολογικα του ενστικτα .αν μπορει καποιος να το κανει μπραβο του ,αν δεν μπορει δεν αποδεχομαι να το επιβαλλει με μετρα καταναγκασμου .δεν με νοιαζει τι θελει εκεινος ,αλλα εμενα αυτο δεν μου αρεσει .δεν θα μπω ομως στο σπιτι του να τον αποτρεψω .θα μπω ομως στο μυαλο του και τη συνειδηση του με την ηλεκτρονικη πενα μου !

αυτα  :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

> οποιος κλεβει πουλια απο τη φυση ηταν και  ειναι κλεφτης ειτε αυτο εγινε καποτε ειτε γινεται τωρα .οποιος μεγαλωνει πουλια γεννημενα σε κλουβι εχει την επιλογη ειτε να τα αφησει να πεθανουν χωρις να αναπαραχθουν και να εξαλειφθει ενα ειδος που καποτε ηταν στη φυση αλλα οχι πια ,ειτε να παλεψει για την βελτιωση της ζωης του στην αιχμαλωσια .ας με συγχωρεσει ο Θεος αν δεν κρινει σαν μεγαλη αμαρτια το να προσπαθω για το δευτερο ,εχοντας ελευθερες ψυχες φτιαγμενες απο κεινον κλεισμενες σε φυλακη ! 
> 
> _Πολυ σωστα αν και μικρη αμαρτια..ειναι κατι καλο..!_
> 
> νεοσσος που εχει εγκαταληφθει απο τους γονεις ή οι γονεις του εχουν πεθανει ,δεν ειναι νεοσσος που εχει κλαπει απο γονεις ! σαφως και θα προσπαθησω να τον κρατησω στη ζωη ,οσο και αν ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο που κανω ,αν δεν υπαρχει εναλλακτικος τροπος πιο φυσικος για να σωθει 
> 
> _Δεν κρατησες την φραση κλειδι...κυκλος ζωης...απο τη στιγμη που θες  τα πουλια να επιλεξουν αν θα μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα τους...δε μπορεις εσυ να επεμβεις στην επιλογη τους...ειναι επιλογη τους να διαινησουν το ειδος τους..οπως δε συμφωνεις ανθρωπινα χερια να ποιασουν τα μικρα ετσι και εδω...βεβαια παραδειγμα σου εφερα και εννοειται καλα θα κανες να τα μεγαλωσεις..  
> _
> δεν θα γινομουν λοιπον κλεφτης αλλα διασωστης σε μια ζωη που χωρις την παρεμβαση μου θα ειχε τραγικο τελος .θα φροντιζα ομως να εξοικιωσω σιγα σιγα το νεοσσο και στους ομοιους του οργανισμους .οχι σε εμενα ή οχι μονο σε εμενα ! 
> ...



..... :Happy:

----------


## jk21

να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν η Φυση ή ο Δημιουργος κρινουν πως ενα πουλακι δεν πρεπει να μεγαλωσει ,δεν θα μου το επιτρεψει να το πετυχω .ειμαι μικρος απεναντι στη φυση ,ταπεινος και με μεγεθος που εκεινος θα διαλεξει για μενα απεναντι στον Δημιουργο ! αν τα σεξουαλικα καπριτσια των γονιων (που συνηθως ειναι αποτελεσμα της αιχμαλωσιας και των ιδιαιτεροτητων της )  και οχι οι γενετικες ανωμαλιες των νεοσσων ειναι η αιτια της εγκαταλειψης ,μαλλον θα μου δωσει και δυναμη σαν στηριξη !

δεν διαφωνω με το παραλληλο ταισμα γονιων και ανθρωπου απο καποια ηλικια και μετα ,αρκει να παραμενει το πουλι στους γονεις κατα κυριο λογο ,να ειναι μειοψηφια τα ανθρωπινα ταισματα και κυριως μεχρι να ισχυροποιηθει το ανοσοποιητικο του .θεωρω δεδομενο οτι οποιος θα επιχειρησει κατι τετοιο θα ξερει ηδη τι σημαινει καμμενος ή στασιμος προλοβος ! οταν το πουλι εχει μανα και πατερα σε βλεπει σαν φιλο οχι σαν τον εραστη της μανας του ...οταν το ταιζεις ,ουτε σαν γονιο !

υπαρχουν περιοδοι που ζουνε σαν σμηνη αλλα δεν υπαρχει η δομη της οικογενειας οπως στους ανθρωπους .αρχικα ισως ,οταν τα ενηλικα δειχνουν στα μικρα που να φανε και τι να φανε .το χειμωνα αρκετα ειδη πουλιων (δεν συμβαινει σε ολα το ιδιο ) ζουνε σε αγελες και αλλα οχι .οχι ομως στις παλιες οικογενειες .ακομα και τα ενηλικα ,αλλα ειναι μονογαμικα και μενουν με το παλιο ταιρι ,αλλα αλλαζουν .τα ριγκνεκ σαφως πανε σε αγελες (ακομα και πανω απο το σχολειο που δουλευω στο αττικο νοσοκομειο διπλα το εχω διαπιστωσει και γω ) αλλα οχι σε οικογενειες απαραιτητα 

για το τελευταιο που λες ,στρες δημιουργειται σε ενα πουλι ,οταν ντε και καλα αν και αγριο θες να το ημερεψεις .για μενα το ντε και καλα δεν υπαρχει .αν σου κατσει λογω χαρακτηρα σου κατσε .αν οχι δεν το πιεζεις και το αφηνεις να ζησει χαλαρα με ενα ταιρι που ισως του παρεις οταν δειξει οτι το ζητα ,αλλα ποτε χωρις να του δινεις σημασια !

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

> στρες δημιουργειται σε ενα πουλι ,οταν ντε και καλα αν και αγριο θες να το ημερεψεις .για μενα το ντε και καλα δεν υπαρχει .αν σου κατσει λογω χαρακτηρα σου κατσε .αν οχι δεν το πιεζεις και το αφηνεις να ζησει χαλαρα με ενα ταιρι που ισως του παρεις οταν δειξει οτι το ζητα ,αλλα ποτε χωρις να του δινεις σημασια !


είπες jk τα πάντα, αυτό είναι για εμένα η εκτροφή

----------


## Leonidas

> να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν η Φυση ή ο Δημιουργος κρινουν πως ενα πουλακι δεν πρεπει να μεγαλωσει ,δεν θα μου το επιτρεψει να το πετυχω .ειμαι μικρος απεναντι στη φυση ,ταπεινος και με μεγεθος που εκεινος θα διαλεξει για μενα απεναντι στον Δημιουργο ! αν τα σεξουαλικα καπριτσια των γονιων (που συνηθως ειναι αποτελεσμα της αιχμαλωσιας και των ιδιαιτεροτητων της )  και οχι οι γενετικες ανωμαλιες των νεοσσων ειναι η αιτια της εγκαταλειψης ,μαλλον θα μου δωσει και δυναμη σαν στηριξη !
> 
> δεν διαφωνω με το παραλληλο ταισμα γονιων και ανθρωπου απο καποια ηλικια και μετα ,αρκει να παραμενει το πουλι στους γονεις κατα κυριο λογο ,να ειναι μειοψηφια τα ανθρωπινα ταισματα και κυριως μεχρι να ισχυροποιηθει το ανοσοποιητικο του .θεωρω δεδομενο οτι οποιος θα επιχειρησει κατι τετοιο θα ξερει ηδη τι σημαινει καμμενος ή στασιμος προλοβος ! οταν το πουλι εχει μανα και πατερα σε βλεπει σαν φιλο οχι σαν τον εραστη της μανας του ...οταν το ταιζεις ,ουτε σαν γονιο !
> 
> _Εχεις ταισει μωρα καναρινια..ή παπαγαλο...ειναι ακριβως το αντιθετο οπως γραφεις πιο πανω..για παπαγαλο μιλαω παντα...3ερεις τι ειναι να λες στο μικρο τη φραση θα φαμε οταν ειναι να φτια3ω τη κρεμα...και να βγαζει ηχους μωρου...και να περνανε 6 μηνες και να σου λεει αυτη τη φραση...οπως ειπα πιο πανω παρενθετος γονιος...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



αυτα... :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

> είπες jk τα πάντα, αυτό είναι για εμένα η εκτροφή


_Σε εμενα μαλλον δεν εχεις να μου απαντησεις κατι...οκ..απλα μενουν αναπαντητα ερωτηματα..!

Να ξερεις μου θυμησες μια ιστορια..ενα παιδι εδω ζηταγε ενα ringneck μωρο βρηκε εναν εκτροφεα που του εδινε ενα...στα 150ε..το παιδι πηγε και το ειδε , ανεβασε φωτο...και του ειπα το πουλι αυτο ειναι απομακρο και κολημενο στην απεναντι πλευρα του κλουβιου..και ο εκτροφεας του ειπε 4 μηνων ειναι

...εγω του ειπα δεν ειναι αυτο που ζητας...και ετυχε να κατεβω στο κεντρο και να του βρω 3 μικρα σχεδον 4μηνων και αρκετα φιλικα οπου και διαλε3ε..

Ελπιζω να καταλαβες το ηθικο διδαγμα..
_

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχουν καναρινια και παπαγαλοι .υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν να ασχοληθουν λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο με αυτα ...

πιο κατω καναρινι απεναξηρτοποιημενο σε 90αρα κλουβα  που δοθηκε τουλαχιστον 1 μηνα μετα την απεναξηρτοποιηση του σε γνωστο αγνωστο el mago .οταν δοθηκε (γιατι εγω δεν εχω χρονο και δεν επιδιωκω κιολας την κοινωνικοποιηση των πουλιων μου ) ηταν ενα θα ελεγα αγριο καναρινι οπως ολα  τα οποια εχω χαρισει  σε ατομα που γνωριζετε και δεν γνωριζετε  εδω μεσα αλλα και αλλου .το πουλι αυτο δεν ταιστηκε ποτε στο στομα

----------


## Leonidas

_Πολλες καλημέρες..!!!_ 




> δεν υπαρχουν καναρινια και παπαγαλοι .υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν να ασχοληθουν λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο με αυτα ... _αυτη ειναι η σωστη φραση..καποιος που θελει να ασχοληθει..και θελει να χει οχι μονο απο εγωισμο μια βιτρινα με κλουβες απο διαφορα πουλια μπορει να κανει ενα παραπανω βημα και να γινει ενα με αυτα τα πλασματα..!_ 
> 
> πιο κατω καναρινι απεναξηρτοποιημενο σε 90αρα κλουβα  που δοθηκε τουλαχιστον 1 μηνα μετα την απεναξηρτοποιηση του σε γνωστο αγνωστο el mago .οταν δοθηκε (γιατι εγω δεν εχω χρονο και δεν επιδιωκω κιολας την κοινωνικοποιηση των πουλιων μου ) ηταν ενα θα ελεγα αγριο καναρινι οπως ολα  τα οποια εχω χαρισει  σε ατομα που γνωριζετε και δεν γνωριζετε  εδω μεσα αλλα και αλλου .το πουλι αυτο δεν ταιστηκε ποτε στο στομα 
> 
> _πιστευω πως ετυχε οπως με το δικο μου albino οπου αγριο σε κλουβι 2.5 χρονων απο τις πρωτες μερες μαφηνε να το χαιδευω...παιζουν πολλα ρολο..χαρακτηρας , συμπεριφορα ανθρωπου και αλλα..δε πιστευω πως η πληοψηφια των καναρινιων σου αν τα αφησεις ελυθερα σε ενα δωματιο θα τρεξουν πανω σου..._

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

o καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, και καλά κάνει
δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιθετικότητα του λεωνίδα
λεωνίδα μου μπράβο τα κάνεις όλα τέλεια, συνέχισε έτσι, σου είπε κανείς το αντίθετο?
πρέπει να συμφωνήσω με τις απόψεις σου, γιατί έτσι το θέλεις?
το video με το καναρίνι του jk μου άρεσε πολύ, ένα πουλάκι με έξυπνο βλέμα που γουστάρει να είναι φιλικό με τον jk
το μπλε ρινκνεκ, με τα μασημενα φτερά που ενώ είναι ενήλικο συμπεριφέρεται σαν μωρό, δεν μου αρέσει, δεν θα μπορούσε να ζήσει αν κάποτε το εγκαταλείψεις
δεν θα μου άρεσε ο γιος μου να είναι 10 ετών και να πείνει γάλα με το μπιμπερό και να λέει αγκου.
και ΄δεν συμφωνώ και με τις πρακτικές σου να κόβεις φτερά κλπ
ουδέποτε θα στερούσα από ένα πουλί την ικανότητα να πετάει για να το εξαρτήσω σε μένα.
εσένα σου αρέσει, μπράβο σου συνέχισε έτσι
δεν θα δώσω άλλη συνέχεια, και αν ακόμα ποστάρεις 50 φορές
δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, να χαίρεσαι τα πουλιά σου....

----------


## jk21

μαλλον παρερμηνευσατε ... αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι κυριως θεμα πουλιου ή ειδους πουλιου αλλα ανθρωπου .εγω δεν εχω ποτε προσπαθησει αλλα και να το κανω δεν ξερω αν το καταφερω .οτι πετυχε με αυτο το πουλι ο el mago mitsman ειναι ικανος να το κανει με ολα τα πουλια του !

----------


## vicky_ath

Κάπως έτσι ξεκινήσαμε πέρσι.... ταισμένοι στο χέρι γονείς που μεγάλωσαν 8 μωρά ολομόναχοι!





Κ τα πουλάκια όπως μεγάλωσαν και εξελίχθηκαν στα διάφορα σπίτια που πλέον τα φιλοξενούν!







Ξέρω πως τα ρίνγκνεκ είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες από τα κοκατίλ, αλλά το θέμα αναφέρεται γενικά σε παπαγάλους και είπα να σας δείξω και εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία με "αποδεικτικά στοιχεία"!

----------


## Leonidas

> o καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, και καλά κάνει
> δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιθετικότητα του λεωνίδα
> 
> _Νιcola, δεν γινομαι επιθετικος αλλα περιεργος....μπορει να εχεις 23 ringneck..να ειχες ενα blog που το σβησες μπορει να εισαι εκτροφεας δε ξερω...εγω μπορει να εχω μονο 4...και 1γκρι παλια..δε σημαινει οτι εισαι και πιο εμπειρος...εγω εδω ειμαι και σου απανταω γι αυτο μη μου λες οτι δε κανεις κουβεντα..._
> 
> _Στο αρθρο σου...ελεγες πως μωρο δε μπορει να μεγαλωσει με αλλα πουλια του ειδους και με ανθρωπους...και  με τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις σου τσαλακωσα ολο το αρθρο....και μετα θυμηθηκες να αναφερεις πως ενα απο τα ringneck σου εχει  θεμα με αλλα πουλια..
> χαζος δεν ειμαι και ξερω να διαβαζω......_
> 
> λεωνίδα μου μπράβο τα κάνεις όλα τέλεια, συνέχισε έτσι, σου είπε κανείς το αντίθετο?
> ...


αυτα... :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> _Βικυ_ _οπως ειπες οι γονεις ταισμενοι απο χερι καταφεραν να ολοκληρωσουν το κυκλο ζωης...αρα για να τελειωνει ολο αυτο ..το αρθρο δεν ισχυει και απλα θα πρεπει να διορθωθει πως αναφερεται σε ενα απο τα πουλια του Νικολα..αν ειμαι χαζος και καταλαβαινω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος...._


Ναι, γι'αυτό και το επεσήμανα προς επρόκειτο για γονείς ταισμένους στο χέρι, γιατί και εγώ είχα το άγχος εάν θα ξέρουν να ταίσουν τα μωρά τους...
Συγκεκριμένα η θηλυκιά μου ταίστηκε μετά από κάποια ηλικία(20 ημερών περίπου) από άνθρωπο.. ο αρσενικός δεν ξέρω καθόλου, γιατί μου τον χάρισαν αλλά μου είπαν πως ήταν ταισμένος στο χέρι και το πίστεψα καθώς το πουλί ήταν ήδη εξημερωμένο και ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικό και φιλικό όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου. 

Δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεται το άρθρο, αλλά εγώ συμφωνώ με τα όσα λέει. Έχω ταίσει και εγώ μωρό κοκατίλ από 20 ημερών, απλά και μόνο γιατί ήθελα να μάθω πως γίνεται η διαδικασία και θεωρούσα πως το πουλάκι έτσι θα γίνει πιο φιλικό μαζί μας κτλ.. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως απέτυχα παταγωδώς αφού μετά από ένα 6μηνο το πουλάκι δεν ήθελε να με βλέπει.. μετακόμισε σε φιλικό μου πρόσωπο, για το οποίο προοριζόταν κιόλας αρχικά, και έχει πολύ καλύτερη σχέση μαζί του, απ'ότι με μένα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι όπως το δικό μου ζευγάρι ή όπως τα μωρά που έβγαλα πέρσι, οπότε για μένα πήγε τζάμπα το τάισμα, το άγχος μου να το μεγαλώσω σωστά, να ελέγχω θερμοκρασίες κρέμας, να ξυπνάω στις 7 το πρωί για να το ταίσω...

Επίσης θεωρώ ΜΥΘΟ το ότι πρέπει να ταίσουμε, έστω και λίγο, τα πουλάκια που πρόκειται να αποκτήσουμε για να δεθούν μαζί μας. Αυτό γιατί τα πουλιά τα ταίζουν οι γονείς. Αφού απογαλακτιστούν φεύγουν από τους γονείς τους και ανεξαρτητοποιούνται! Αν πάρουμε ένα πλήρως απογαλακτισμένο πουλάκι, ίσα ίσα, θα μας δει σαν μέλος της παρέας του, ακόμα και σαν σύντροφό του, αν δεν έχουμε άλλο φτερωτό του είδους, και έτσι η σχέση που θα αναπτυχθεί είναι πολύ πιο δυνατή.

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

vicky τα 3 Φ σου είναι τέλεια, να τα χαίρεσαι!!!
στο άρθρο μου  ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την εμπειρία μου και τις γνώσεις που έχω αποκομίσει μετά από πολύ διάβασμα και συναστροφές με ξένους κτηνιάτρους και behaviorists.
μάλιστα το βιβλίο που αναφέρω έχει μια μελέτη για coctatiels!!
ξέρεις την όλη ιστορία των γονιών, δηλαδή ταίστηκαν στο  χέρι, από τι ηλικία, ήταν απομονονωμένα από άλλα πουλιά? αν έχεις τις πληροφορίες με ενδιαφέρει γιατί όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε και πάντα προσπαθώ να είμαι΄όσο γίνεται καλύτερος για το καλό των πουλιών μου.

----------


## vicky_ath

Νικόλα δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες το προηγούμενο ποστ μου που ανέφερα το τι γνωρίζω για τους γονείς!
Το παραθέτω ξανά λοιπόν...




> Ναι, γι'αυτό και το επεσήμανα προς επρόκειτο για γονείς ταισμένους στο χέρι, γιατί και εγώ είχα το άγχος εάν θα ξέρουν να ταίσουν τα μωρά τους...
> Συγκεκριμένα η θηλυκιά μου ταίστηκε μετά από κάποια ηλικία(20 ημερών περίπου) από άνθρωπο.. ο αρσενικός δεν ξέρω καθόλου, γιατί μου τον χάρισαν αλλά μου είπαν πως ήταν ταισμένος στο χέρι και το πίστεψα καθώς το πουλί ήταν ήδη εξημερωμένο και ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικό και φιλικό όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου.


Η θηλυκιά σίγουρα δεν ήταν απομονωμένη, αφού ταιζόταν μαζί με τον αδερφό της, τον οποίο γνωρίζω επίσης καθώς τον απέκτησε γνωστό μου άτομο και πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικό πουλί επίσης!
Από μέλος του φόρουμ προήλθαν τα πουλιά που ειχε ένα και μοναδικό ζευγάρι κοκατίλ και ασχολιόταν όλη μέρα με τα μικρά!
Για τον αρσενικό δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, παρά μόνο ότι έχει έρθει από εξωτερικό.

----------


## jk21

δεν θα μπω στα θεματα εκπαιδευσης των πουλιων  ,χαρακτηρα κλπ  (αναφερομαι στα ψιττακοειδη  ) γιατι ειναι εκτος της δικιας μου εμπειριας ,αλλα θα μιλησω σαν ενα μελος που εχει εδω και χρονια γνωρισει πολλες περιπτωσεις πουλιων με προβληματα υγειας ... καποτε δεν γνωριζα το προβλημα των μυκητων στα πτηνα γιατι ειτε στον χωρο των καναριναδων και των ιθαγενων που ειχα συνηθως γνωστους ,αυτο ηταν αγνωστο ή σε καποιους γνωστο και απλα δεν συμφερε να το προβαλλουν .ακομα αντιδρουν στο αν τελικα υπαρχει ,γιατι συνδεετε με καταχρηση αντιβιοτικων ,λαθος ταισματα στο στομα ,μικρα κλεμμενα απο φωλιες στη φυση και μεγαλωμα με ταισμα στο χερι κλπ . εδω και καποια χρονια ομως το ξερω πολυ καλα και κατα κυριο λογο το εχω συναντησει στα ψιττακοειδη και απο οσο θυμαμαι ,για ευνοητους λογους ,κυριως στα ταισμενα στο στομα και ειδικα σε μικρα που μαθαιναμε οτι πουληθηκαν στα μελη σε μικρη ηλικια .αν βγαλουμε στην ακρη το ξεκαθαρο προβλημα με την μη ληψη αντισωματων οταν τα αφαιρουμε απο τους γονεις ,ακομη και το σε πιο μεταγενεστερη φαση ταισμα απο ανθρωπο ,ακομη και αν ειναι μειοψηφια μπροστα στα ταισματα των γονιων ,ενεχει παντα κινδυνους οπως του στασιμου προλοβου ,που οδηγουν σε καντιντιαση .η καντιντιαση δυσκολα εξαλειφεται εντελως και ειδικα αν την παρουμε χαμπαρι αργα και εχει μεταφερθει εκτος γαστρεντερικου ή δεν αποφασιζουμε να αλλαξουμε τακτικες που την ενισχυουν πχ τροφες οπως στικς με μελι ή αυγοτροφες ετοιμες ή pellet με ζαχαρη ή αλλα σακχαρα .το τελικο αποτελεσμα; δεν ξερω αν ειναι στην πλειοψηφια αυτων των πουλιων που ταιζονται στο στομα ή οχι (δεν εχω επισημη μελετη να το αποδειξω ) αλλα αρκετα υποκυπτουν απο δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις σε ενα εξασθενημενο ανοσοποιητικο .αν μιλαμε μαλιστα για πουλια απο μεγαλοεκτροφεις που (οσοι το κανουν )  υιοθετουν τις προληπτικες αγωγες με αντιβιωσεις ,κοκκιδιοστατικα και αλλα φαρμακα  απο μικρη ηλικια (για να φυγουν τα πουλια υγειη απο την εκτροφη τους και να μην εχουν οικονομικες απωλειες .. ) τα πραγματα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα .οποιος θεωρει οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει ας κανει ενα back up στην ενοτητα των ασθενειων και στην αντιστοιχη του pb

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

> Επίσης θεωρώ ΜΥΘΟ το ότι πρέπει να ταίσουμε, έστω και λίγο, τα πουλάκια που πρόκειται να αποκτήσουμε για να δεθούν μαζί μας. Αυτό γιατί τα πουλιά τα ταίζουν οι γονείς. Αφού απογαλακτιστούν φεύγουν από τους γονείς τους και ανεξαρτητοποιούνται! Αν πάρουμε ένα πλήρως απογαλακτισμένο πουλάκι, ίσα ίσα, θα μας δει σαν μέλος της παρέας του, ακόμα και σαν σύντροφό του, αν δεν έχουμε άλλο φτερωτό του είδους, και έτσι η σχέση που θα αναπτυχθεί είναι πολύ πιο δυνατή.


εδώ βρίσκεται η μεγάλη διαφορά τα πουλιά που ταίζονται από τους  γονείς τους αποδεσμεύονται από αυτούς, χωρίς να το θέλουν και αναγκάζονται να πάρουν την ζωή στα χέρια τους, ενώ τα ταισμένα στο χέρι παραμένουν για πάντα μωρά αφού αυτός ο απογαλακτισμός ουσιαστικά δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ.
Εγώ έχω 3 πουλιά που ενώ τα έχω ταίσει στο χέρι και  από 3 μηνών τα έχω βάλει μαζί με άλλα άγρια, ελπίζοντας να γίνουν ικανά για ζυγάρωμα, τα 2 είναι φετινά και το τρίτο περσινό, δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλά, σε 2 χρόναι θα σας πω τι έγινε.
στο μεταξύ εγώ δεν μπορώ να καθαρίσω το δωμάτιο, γιατί και τα τρία έρχονται πάνω μου, οπότε φανταστείτε με να προσπαθώ να καθαρίσω με τρια πουλιά σκαρφαλωμένα πάνω μου, γίνεται χαμός, lol

----------


## Leonidas

> Ναι, γι'αυτό και το επεσήμανα προς επρόκειτο για γονείς ταισμένους στο χέρι, γιατί και εγώ είχα το άγχος εάν θα ξέρουν να ταίσουν τα μωρά τους...
> Συγκεκριμένα η θηλυκιά μου ταίστηκε μετά από κάποια ηλικία(20 ημερών περίπου) από άνθρωπο.. ο αρσενικός δεν ξέρω καθόλου, γιατί μου τον χάρισαν αλλά μου είπαν πως ήταν ταισμένος στο χέρι και το πίστεψα καθώς το πουλί ήταν ήδη εξημερωμένο και ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικό και φιλικό όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεται το άρθρο, αλλά εγώ συμφωνώ με τα όσα λέει. 
> 
> _Αν συμφωνεις ξερεις και που αναφερεται...το αρθρο ηταν ξεκαθαρο νομιζω...και τα οσα περιγραφεις πιο πανω ειναι αντιθετα στα οσα λεγονται στο αρθρο..! πες μου οτι ειμαι χαζος και θα το ληξω το θεμα..!_
> 
> Έχω ταίσει και εγώ μωρό κοκατίλ από 20 ημερών, απλά και μόνο γιατί ήθελα να μάθω πως γίνεται η διαδικασία και θεωρούσα πως το πουλάκι έτσι θα γίνει πιο φιλικό μαζί μας κτλ.. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως απέτυχα παταγωδώς αφού μετά από ένα 6μηνο το πουλάκι δεν ήθελε να με βλέπει.. μετακόμισε σε φιλικό μου πρόσωπο, για το οποίο προοριζόταν κιόλας αρχικά, και έχει πολύ καλύτερη σχέση μαζί του, απ'ότι με μένα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι όπως το δικό μου ζευγάρι ή όπως τα μωρά που έβγαλα πέρσι, οπότε για μένα πήγε τζάμπα το τάισμα, το άγχος μου να το μεγαλώσω σωστά, να ελέγχω θερμοκρασίες κρέμας, να ξυπνάω στις 7 το πρωί για να το ταίσω...
> 
> ...



>>>>>

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

vicky, νομίζω το άρθρο για τα coctatiel αναφέρεται σε πουλιά που χωρίστηκαν από τους γονεις τους σε ηλικία μικρότερη των 14 ημερών, δεν ξέρω αν έχει τόση σημασία αυτό.
αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου στείλω να διαβάσεις το άρθρο, αλλά δεν το έχω ηλεκτρονικά.
jk, συμφωνώ, οι επαγγελματίες του χώρου στο εξωτερικό, δίνουν προληπτικά στα μικρά αντιβιοτικά και πολλά άλλα φάρμακα, εκτος αυτών που εσύ ανέφερες, θα συμπληρώσω και τις πολλές αλλεργίες που παθαίνουν, στην αμερική γίνεται χαμός με τις αλλεργίες.

----------


## vicky_ath

> _Αν συμφωνεις ξερεις και που αναφερεται...το αρθρο ηταν ξεκαθαρο νομιζω...και τα οσα περιγραφεις πιο πανω ειναι αντιθετα στα οσα λεγονται στο αρθρο..! πες μου οτι ειμαι χαζος και θα το ληξω το θεμα..!_


Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τον άνθρωπο που το έγραψε... συμφωνώ στο να μην ταίζονται τα μωρά των παπαγάλων με τον τρόπο που γίνεται και να μην θέλει ο κάθε "άσχετος" να παίρνει ένα μωρό πουλάκι και να το ταίζει εκείνος, βάζοντας σε κίνδυνο, που αγνοεί, την ζωή του πουλιού. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που δηλώνω την αντίθεσή μου, ούτε η πρώτη φορά που παραθέτω τις "αποδείξεις" από την δική μου προσπάθεια κατά την αναπαραγωγή του ζευγαριού μου..
Από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω τι υποψίες έχεις εσύ και τι σκέφτεσαι...

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Leonidas


20 ημερων δε συμφωνω απο 1.5 - 2 μηνες και γι αυτο ισως να μην τα καταφερες..ή λογο αγχους..ή απλα το πουλακι δεν ηθελε εσενα αποκλειστικα...


_
Τα κοκατίλ στους 1,5-2 μήνες είναι συνήθως ήδη απογαλακτισμένα... άρα αυτό που λες δεν στέκει.

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Leonidas


Αυτο ισχυει για την φυση..οταν επροκειτο να ερθουν σε επαφη με εμας πρεπει να εξαληφθουν οι πιθανοητες να ειναι αρνητικα στο δεσιμο αυτο..και γι αυτο το λογο πουλιουντε στην αγορα μικρα...για να μπωρεσει ο ανθρωπος να τα χαλιναγωγηση, τα κουταβια τα περνουν απο μωρα και τους δινουν για αρχη το μητρικο γαλα για τα αντισωματα και μετα ειδικο γαλα χωρις την υπαρξη μητερας...σε ολα τα ζωα που ειναι υπο εκτροφη ειτε για προσωπικη ή εμπορικη χρηση πανω κατω ισχυει αυτη η διαδικασια..


_
Συμφωνώ για το μικρά.... δεν συμφωνώ με το να δίνονται πριν τον απογαλακτισμό...
Οπότε δεν συμφωνώ και με τη γνώμη σου ότι _




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Leonidas


Ενα απογαλακτισμενο πουλι θα ναι τρομαγμενο και αυτη η δυνατη σχεση θα αργησει να εμφανιστει η μπορει και καθολου...


_

Όλα τα πουλάκια μου που είδες, αν είδες στα παραπάνω βίντεο, δόθηκαν μετά τους 2-2,5 μήνες αφού γεννήθηκαν και ήταν όλα τους πλήρως απογαλακτισμένα!
Για τη δύναμη και την ύπαρξη της σχέσης ας μιλήσουν αν θέλουν τα παιδιά που έχουν τώρα τα πουλιά...

----------


## Leonidas

_Δε σκοπευεις να κανεις διαλογο και χερομαι..
_




> εδώ βρίσκεται η μεγάλη διαφορά τα πουλιά που ταίζονται από τους  γονείς τους αποδεσμεύονται από αυτούς, χωρίς να το θέλουν και αναγκάζονται να πάρουν την ζωή στα χέρια τους, ενώ τα ταισμένα στο χέρι παραμένουν για πάντα μωρά αφού αυτός ο απογαλακτισμός ουσιαστικά δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ.
> 
> _Aπογαλακτισμος ειναι η πρωτη μερα που ενα ζωο ή πτηνο μαθαινει να τρωει μονο του, να επιβειωνει μονο του...και να μην εξαρταται απο τους γονεις του...οι κρεμες γι αυτο βγηκαν για να αποκαστησουν μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα την υπαρξη των γοννεων, και αυτο συνεπαγεται οτι ενα μικρο που ταιζεται απο ανθρωπο ,αυτον θα εχει ως προστατη, σε αυτον θα τρεχει πανω του...
> 
> Απογαλακτισμο μπορει να πετυχει και ο ανθρωπος σε ενα μικρο πουλι...ενω περνανε οι μερες και ερθει η καταλληλη στιγμη μπορει να μειωσει ή να συνδιασει τα γευματα με ξηρους καρπους ή φρουτα...και ετσι μαθαινει να τρωει..
> 
> Δηλαδη οτι κανουν και στη φυση...οι γονεις ταιζουν με αναμασυμενη τροφη τα μικρα και οταν τα μικρα μπορουν να πεταξουν πανε μονα τους στις πηγες τροφης και μαθαινουν να τρωνε... 
> 
> Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειναι ανεξαρτητα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις κρατανε τη ζωη στα χερια τους το μονο που κανει ο ανθρωπος ειναι να τα φερει πιο κοντα ωστε να μη φοβουντε..!_
> ...



....

----------


## Leonidas

> Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τον άνθρωπο που το έγραψε... συμφωνώ στο να μην ταίζονται τα μωρά των παπαγάλων με τον τρόπο που γίνεται και να μην θέλει ο κάθε "άσχετος" να παίρνει ένα μωρό πουλάκι και να το ταίζει εκείνος, βάζοντας σε κίνδυνο, που αγνοεί, την ζωή του πουλιού. 
> 
> _Εννοειται οτι ο καθε ασχετος θα πρεπει να μαθει...και εγω ασχετος ημουν και εμαθα μεσα στο μαγαζι οχι σπιτι μου...!
> Για τελευταια φορα,το αρθρο εγραφε πως πουλια μεγαλωμενα στο χερι...δεν μπορουν να εχουν επαφες με αλλα του ιδιου φυλου και με ανθρωπους και οτι εμφανιζουν προβληματα... γενικα και αοριστα...
> 
> Και ηρθα εγω και ειπα πως δεν ισχυει αυτο με αποδειξεις οπως και εσυ με τα δικα σου με τους γονεις..που ειχαν μια φυσιολογικη αναπαραγωγη...
> 
> και μετα ο Νικολας θυμηθηκε να αναφερει πως εχει ενα πουλι που χαρακτηριζεται απο ολα αυτα τα προβληματα...ΔΕ θα επρεπε να το αναφερει απο την αρχη...αυτο αναρωτιεμαι..οπως και αλλα πολλα που ειπα..ειναι απλο...
> _
> ...


>>>>>.

----------


## jk21

εδω  βρισκομαστε για να αντιπαραθετουμε αποψεις .ειτε με αγνες προθεσεις ενημερωσης ειτε αλλες οι οποιες ομως αποψεις κρινονται και τα μελη βγαζουν τα συμπερασματα τους .πολλοι απο εμας δεν γνωριζομαστε καν.δεν ενδιαφερει το φορουμ τι κανει ο καθενας μας στην προσωπικη του ζωη  .πολλοι ανηκουμε σε συλλογους και πολλοι αλλοι οχι .ολοι εφοσον ζευγαρωνουμε και μεγαλωνουμε τα πουλια μας ειμαστε εκτροφεις  .τυχον υπαινιγμος παραδοχης απο ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ μελος εδω μεσα ή και ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗΣ οτι πουλαει πουλια ,θα διαγραφει αμεσα και τυχον επιμονη θα εχει ισως και βαρυτερες συνεπειες .εδω μεσα εχει θεση η ενημερωση απο ολους ,αρκει να κινειται εντος κανονων και να συμβαλλει στην βελτιωση της ζωης του πουλιων μας .Θα παρακαλεσω προς αυτο !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Η παρένθεση που λέει "(2-4 μηνών)" αναφέρεται στην ηλικία απόκτησης του πουλιού και όχι στην ηλικία απογαλακτισμού.. τα κοκατίλ απόγαλακτίζονται φυσιολογικά ως τους 2 μήνες.. άντε βαριά 2,5.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πουλιά που μπορεί να απογαλακτιστούν πολύ αργότερα, αλλά εκεί συνυπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Ο Νικολας και ο κάθε Νικόλας, μπορεί να είναι ότι θέλει και να γράφει ότι μα ότι θέλει, εφόσον φυσικά τηρεί τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.
Έγραψε ένα άρθρο, με την προσωπική του άποψη και τις γνώσεις που έχει ο ίδιος και μας το μετέφερε. Ο καθένας μπορεί να συμφωνεί είτε να διαφωνεί και να κρίνει με το δικό του μυαλό αν όσα γράφονται στο φόρουμ είναι ακριβή ή ανακρίβειες.
Είπαμε τις απόψεις μας, από εκεί και πέρα όσοι το διαβάζουν ας αποφασίσουν με τι συμφωνούν. Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να κρίνουμε κανέναν..

----------


## Leonidas

> Η παρένθεση που λέει "(2-4 μηνών)" αναφέρεται στην ηλικία απόκτησης του πουλιού και όχι στην ηλικία απογαλακτισμού.. τα κοκατίλ απόγαλακτίζονται φυσιολογικά ως τους 2 μήνες.. άντε βαριά 2,5.
> 
> _οκ το δεχομαι..αν και πιστευω πρεπει για λιγο καιρο ακομη να ταιζονται με κρεμα λογο θρεπτικων συστατικων..τα ringneck εχουν ενα μηνα παραπανο..
> _
> 
> Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πουλιά που μπορεί να απογαλακτιστούν πολύ αργότερα, αλλά εκεί συνυπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ο Νικολας και ο κάθε Νικόλας, μπορεί να είναι ότι θέλει και να γράφει ότι μα ότι θέλει, εφόσον φυσικά τηρεί τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>

----------


## geog87

παιδια εξελιχτηκε σε μια πολυ ωραια κουβεντα αυτη η αντιπαραθεση που  προβληματισε πολλους και μαθαμε πολλα πανω απο τις διαφωνιες μας!εγω  παντως προτεινω μην το συνεχισετε αλλο και ας τελειωσει εδω το θεμα αν  τα μωρα παπαγαλοι πρεπει να ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι η απο τους  γονεις!!!οτι και να πει ο καθενας αυτος που θα αποφασισει να παρει ενα  πουλι η να κανει μια εκτροφη ειναι υπεθυνος γιαυτο και μονο αυτος, οποτε  ετοιμος για ολες τις συνεπειες!!!Λεωνιδα και Βικυ ξερουμε απο την ηδη  παρουσιας εδω ποσες πολλες γνωσεις εχετε κ ποση ορεξη να βοηθησετε τους  υπολοιπους!!!κατι αναλογο θεωρω οτι ισχυει και για τον Νικολα!!!οπως  ειπε ο jk21 μπηκε φουριωζος και αν αυτο ηταν το πρωτο του ποστ ολοι  περιμενουμε τι θα ακολουθησει!!!αν εγω εχω μια απορια σαν νεος και  απειρος και πω μια βλακεια απο την ασχετοσυνη μου για τα καναρινια και  την εκτροφη τους...πχ λεω τωρα ο jk21 εκτος απο το να τραβαει τα μαλλια  του τι πρεπει να κανει???για μενα βαλτε μια ανω τελεια...εχουμε πολλα  αλλα θεματα να αναλυσουμε και ισως λεω εγω ισως θα επρεπε να μας  προβληματιζει πολυ περισσοτερο που πλεον ακομα και σε λαικες αγορες στην  καθε γειτονια εφτασαν να πωλουνται πιασμενες καρδερινες παρα ενα ποστ  απο καποιον που ειπε καποια πραγματα που πιστευει η εφαρμοζει στην δικη  του εκτροφη!!!ολα αυτα φιλικα παντα παιδες...μην παρεξηγουμαστε και  προπαντων μη χαλαει η ομορφη και φιλικη ατμοσφαιρα του φορουμ!!!

----------


## Leonidas

_Εγω παντα θα ειμαι ο περιεργος της υποθεσης,οχι γιατι ετσι τη βρισκω...εχω και αλλα πραγματα να ασχοληθω..απλα πρεπει να κανω τη φωνη των πραγματων που δε τους δινεται βαση οσο θα επρεπε...!_

----------


## geog87

καλα κανεις φιλε Λεωνιδα!!ηταν μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια να μαθουμε πολλα πραγματα οπως ειπα!!!απλα εμενα σαν Γιωργο με κουρασε να βλεπω απομωνομενες φρασεις του Νικολα της Βικυς και τουμπαλιν και να εχετε κατι να πειτε ο ενας στον αλλον... :winky:  φιλικα παντα

----------


## Leonidas

> καλα κανεις φιλε Λεωνιδα!!ηταν μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια να μαθουμε πολλα πραγματα οπως ειπα!!!απλα εμενα σαν Γιωργο με κουρασε να βλεπω απομωνομενες φρασεις του Νικολα της Βικυς και τουμπαλιν και να εχετε κατι να πειτε ο ενας στον αλλον... φιλικα παντα



_Εχεις δικιο, και γι αυτο προσπαθησα καθε απαντηση μου να ειναι οσο γινεται καθαρογραμμενη με καθε παραθεση!_

----------


## jk21

> Λεωνιδα και Βικυ ξερουμε απο την ηδη  παρουσιας εδω ποσες πολλες γνωσεις εχετε κ ποση ορεξη να βοηθησετε τους  υπολοιπους!!!κατι αναλογο θεωρω οτι ισχυει και για τον Νικολα!!!
> 
> και για καθε εναν που θελει να βοηθησει με την εμπειρια του ή τις θεωρητικες του γνωσεις ή και τα δυο μαζι ,στο καλυτερο μελλον της ορνιθοκουλτουρας !
> 
> 
> οπως  ειπε ο jk21 μπηκε φουριωζος και αν αυτο ηταν το πρωτο του ποστ ολοι  περιμενουμε τι θα ακολουθησει!!!
> 
> 
> αν και το σκεφτηκα ,ο οδυσσεας το ειπε !
> ...


περιμενω λοιπον απο ολους τους συμμετεχοντες να ανοιξουν νεα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα ,γιατι στο φορουμ αυτα εχουμε πολλα νεα διψασμενα και ανοιχτα αυτια !

----------


## geog87

Οδυσσεα συγνωμη φιλε μου!!!απλα με αναρτηση στην αναρτηση μπλα μπλα εχασα την μπαλα!!!

----------

